# Advice on a cheap ski set up



## dmw (Feb 27, 2014)

So I have these skis I bought for next to nothing at a yard sale - Rossignol Sprayers, with what look to be Rossi Axium 100 bindings. In know the bindings are demo style, you can adjust them on the fly to whatever boot size -

- Should I trust these bindings? Maybe have them adjusted / checked over by a shop?

- I'm looking for cheap boots to use with them; I found someone who wants to sell me the boots in this photo for $69 - should I consider them? Salomon Performa 4.0 Sensifit.


I know the usual answers, I should really get good boots, have them fitted, etc, and the skis probably (definitely) suck. I'm primarily a boarder but know how to ski and just want something I can get on once in a while for a change of pace and see if I feel like investing in ski stuff at some point. Skis are a bit small too, I'm 5'10 170 and they're probably 160's. 

I guess what I'm wondering is if this cheap set up even seems safe or worth putting together, or if anyone else has any old boots that would fit a size 10 mens.

Word.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 27, 2014)

i think the skis are too short for you


----------



## dmw (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks, pretty much know that... Like so short I'll have trouble or just not ideal? I know they're not ideal.


----------



## Euler (Feb 28, 2014)

dmw said:


> Thanks, pretty much know that... Like so short I'll have trouble or just not ideal? I know they're not ideal.



I say give 'me a shot.  You should definitely have the bindings set and tested by a reliable tech.  Regarding the length, they will feel good for short quick turns on groomers and bumps.  They will quickly get chattery and shaky feeling as your speed goes up , and they'll get tossed around more than a longer ski in crud and slush.

But, they'll probably be fine for a year, and you'll get your money's worth from them!


----------



## Puck it (Feb 28, 2014)

They should be ok to start with.  I would just have them checked by  ashop to be safe.


----------



## dmw (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm holding off on the boots for now, mostly logistical reasons, but gonna keep an eye out.


----------



## mishka (Feb 28, 2014)

Puck it said:


> They should be ok to start with.  I would just have them checked by  ashop to be safe.



unlikely any problems with the binding but I seconds above... just to be safe
personally I partial to Axial/pivot clamps.
Also demo binding can be adjusted to different positions on the skis as longer forward pressure reset correctly. To me this option alone make  demo binding desirable.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 8, 2014)

dmw said:


> Thanks, pretty much know that... Like so short I'll have trouble or just not ideal? I know they're not ideal.


If they'll get you out there....yeah.
Gonna be a mental test to _stay on the groomed.._OR MAYBE NOT!(lol)..good for exercising the balance skills.
$.01


----------



## dmw (Mar 8, 2014)

I tried out the skis this week, demoed some boots. No issues, guys in the shop were impressed with my $30 skis and bindings. The skis felt short, but not to the point of being problematic.


----------

